# MiniDSP Balanced 2x4 with (3) subs



## finalrinse (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello, I have a MiniDSP Balanced 2x4 with 2way Advanced Plug-In.
I've been delaying hooking it up but now the time is getting close.
I have (3) subs, Denon x4000 AVR with dual sub outputs.
I'm looking for advise on hook-up.
I believe the MiniDSP input 1 feeds outputs 1 & 3, and Input 2 feeds outputs 2 & 4. 
Should I Y-Adapter one sub output from my x4000 AVR to both inputs on the MiniDSP, and then use outputs 1, 2, 3 for my subs? This would leave AVR output two empty. Would I then have full control of each sub?
I'm trying to figure out the best way to hook this up?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Assuming the Denon’s sub outs are mono (i.e. not independent stereo channels), there’s an internal split of the sub signal to two jacks. So using both sub outputs or splitting one with a Y-cable is going to result in the same thing.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## finalrinse (Sep 7, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Assuming the Denon’s sub outs are mono (i.e. not independent stereo channels), there’s an internal split of the sub signal to two jacks. So using both sub outputs or splitting one with a Y-cable is going to result in the same thing.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne, I've never heard the Denon x4000's two sub channels called stereo, so I do think they are mono. But I do know that they are treated separately with Audyssey Sub EQ. So I don't see a need to use Sub EQ if I put the MiniDSP in the chain? Maybe just split them to one channel and tell the AVR there is only one sub.

*Update: *After more thought and recommendation from MiniDSP I will first try to use both AVR sub outputs. This way I can take advantage of the SUB EQ HT part of Audyssey in the Denon x4000. If it doesn't work out I can aleays try the split option.

Thanks,

Tom


----------

